# Where can I buy Grape Skin packs?



## pjd (Aug 5, 2012)

I just ordered 10 buckets of California Juices and 5 buckets of Italian Juices from Luva Bella. Among the juices is an Amarone and a Barolo. I really want to make this into a full bodied dry wine. I really think the only way to do that is to have the skins but that is not an option with a juice bucket. 
Does anyone sell verietel grape skin packs? Any suggestions?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 6, 2012)

Only place I've seen them is on ebay. I think they were around $20.


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 6, 2012)

Copied from a similar post. Credit to Rocky

"Fior D'uva" on eBay. They sell four packs for about $80 and eight packs for about $155 with shipping included. They have three varieties, Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot and Shiraz and the packs are 2.2 Kg.

I haven't tried them so I have no review of them. Come to think of it, I don't think anyone has really reviewed this product yet. 

How about it? Anyone tried it?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 6, 2012)

I just ordered a box but have yet to use them. They have a lot if skins and are lacked in juice only so they need to be refrigerated untilled use. But they do look good.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Aug 6, 2012)

I've made 10 kits using the packlab grape packs, I've added the pack to their $40 kits. I think they have all turned out quite well. The cheap kits are very drinkable early. 3 mo after bottling.

BUT, they are no longer on EBAY. Packlab has nothing on ebay. I'm going to contact the comany directly to see if I (we) can get the packs directly.

The person who has that aswer is out to lunch until 2pm est

I will post as soon as I get some info

http://mywinemonvin.com/ 888-946 -3233


----------



## shoebiedoo (Aug 6, 2012)

I just got mine last week!


----------



## kevinlfifer (Aug 6, 2012)

Paklab and Ebay can't come to terms. Packlab kits can be ordered @ amazon or from http://mywinemonvin.com/

I talked to someone about the grape packs and he offered to sell direct with a credit card over the phone. I'm sure they don't want a deluge of calls for that.

The grape packs are supposed to become available @ amaozon soon.


----------



## Brian (Aug 9, 2012)

Well I have looked on Amazon and Ebay and can't find grape skin packs on either I guess I will try the other webpage given.. any reviews on service and price?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Aug 10, 2012)

Brian
I would call direct 888-946 -3233 ext 225 or 450-449-1224 ext 225

Brush up on your french.


----------



## pioneergirl (Aug 15, 2012)

kevinlfifer said:


> Brian
> I would call direct 888-946 -3233 ext 225 or 450-449-1224 ext 225
> 
> Brush up on your french.


 
I was looking a few months back, but on ebay they were only sold in 4 packs, which I didn't want to do without trying one first.....I haven't looked up since. I will likely order for upcoming year of winemaking though after having a few wine kits under my belt and seeing how quickly we go through the wine! 

Yes, if you have had a chance to use these, please let us know what you think. How did ordering direct go?


----------



## tonyt (Aug 24, 2012)

I just found this, anybody tried them. Comes to $15.00 per pack. Must buy case of 6 packs.
http://uselitewine.com/product_info.php?products_id=206


----------



## saramc (Aug 31, 2012)

Is PAKLABSTORE based out of Boucherville, QC, Canada on eBay the same entity as Paklab?

Found listings for the Fior D'uva 2.5kg of grape skins on eBay just now, $79.99/4 pack:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/FIOR-D-UVA-...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_210&hash=item27ca721d23


----------



## kevinlfifer (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes

Paklab and ebay must have kissed and made up. Packlab raised the prices a bit.

I add a grape pack to the Amore kits and take them to 5.5 gal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMORE-DIVIN...0?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_210&hash=item27ca9d0e1c

I just bottled Barolo with a Shiraz pack, which seems very nice at bottling.
A Chianti with a merlot pack. It seems nice but not as big as the Barolo, and it shouldn't be.
A valpoicella with the cab pack, Someone else in the forum recommended the Valpolicella, I think they were right.

The previous kits I did in the same manner:
Cabernet with Cab pack in Feb. bottled in Mar, drinking now
Rosso Mag with merlot pack, really nice fruit forward
Montepulciano with Shiraz pack. very pleasant
Merlot with merlot pack good like a $12-15 commercial

When I bought those the avg price was $55/kit with grape pack. At $63 still a good deal


I also add tannin, oak, peptic enzyme and sugar to get to 1.10 sg. 10 days on the skins in primary.

The results are very good, better than any mid level WE I've made and they drink sooner.

All my wine snob friends can't believe 1. that I made it, and 2. that it was bottled in April. At $63 for a "kit" that has grape skins you can't beat it.

The best kit ever though is the RJS Cellar Series Super tuscan (IMO). On my third this year. I hoard those.


----------



## Brian (Sep 4, 2012)

Thats great I just went and ordered some skin kits form them on Ebay. I have been looking for them everywhere. Thanks to you for posting the information!


----------



## Impiryo (Oct 25, 2012)

Bumping instead of starting a new thread:

Those Fior D'uva grape packs look like a great way to add body; I'm getting consistently frustrated by the lack of body in kit reds. 2 questions for their use though:
How would you choose the type of kit to buy, if you're not making those types. I love cabs - but would that overwhelm other flavors? My next 2 are an Amarone (Renissance Impressions, might not add more to this), and a CC Argentinian Malbec, and the other two packs would be saved for the next two batches, currently undecided (maybe another Cab and a super tuscan).

Also, how much SG/ABV do these tend to add (in addition to the tannins and body)?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Oct 26, 2012)

I would use the cab skins for any of the bigger wines like the malbec or amarone. I don't think you will see any real influance on the flavor. The packs have very small amounts of liquid (juice). What you will get in more color and body from the skins. 
I would use the merlot skins for the tuscan blend (thats what RJS uses) 
I WOULD NOT add these skins to a winery series kit, they dont need the boost.

I would use them on any WE kit, or other mid-grade kit.

I have used 16 of these skin kits with cheap paklab kits (Amore Divino ) they make a very pleasant & smooth every day wine that drinks early.

Check my other thread Packlab experiments under the kit forum for other stuff I've done with these kits


----------

